# Anyone had a horse on livery at Woodredon EC?



## mairi76 (6 August 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking about moving my horse to Woodredon Equestrian Centre in Epping just outside London. 

I've been to see the place and the facilities are really good but I did think that the yard looked a bit unloved in terms of being swept and little things like that. 

I found some comments from a few years ago that were not very complimentary about livery there - that sometimes horses were forgotten about - but they seemed to be talking about full livery and it was a few years back. Today they offer DIY with a person on-site who will do services for you and I wondered if maybe things had changed or different people were doing livery. 

I'd be looking to do a mix of DIY with some assisted days and my horse is incredibly sensitive to what he's fed and is really fussy and hard to put weight on. He literally gains and loses weight over a couple of days so I really couldn't have him somewhere they might just forget to feed him.

Does anyone have any livery experiences at Woodredon? Would you put your horse on livery there?

Thanks very much,

Mairi


----------



## shannonandtay (14 August 2017)

I haven't had my horse on livery there but I am in the area and would say its probably one of the better yards in the area.  I have looked at the yard a couple of years back and the only couple of things that put me off were, that it is a riding school and having been a livery at a riding school before it can be difficult to ride when you want to as the riding school takes priority and im not sure if this is till the case but they used to do all the feeds and haynets themselves and you could only have what they use or it would cost extra on top of your livery to buy what you wanted in.  I didn't really like them having control over what my horse eats.  other than that I liked it, the hacking is good and they sometimes do shows and dressage there.


----------

